# Suicide



## Vieope (Oct 5, 2004)

_I don´t think we discussed it yet, one of the top reasons why young people die today.
What is your opinion about it?  

Btw, the poll is anonymous. _


----------



## maniclion (Oct 5, 2004)

I went skydiving once.  In a way I see that as attempted suicide.  Especially since I felt like my heart was going to explode.  The adrenaline rush lasted all night long.


----------



## pmech (Oct 5, 2004)

I have gone skydiving 3 times, and can honestly say the rush and experience even beat out sex on the intensity level. I plan on going back in the spring to get licensed. But I would agree , it is avery risky life threatening sport.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 5, 2004)

The only time I could see that as an option for myself would be if I was terminally ill, I wouldn't want to suffer and waste away.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 5, 2004)

I have seen the total destruction it causes in a father's soul.  I was interviewing a guy for a job with my business.  He told me of his son's killing himself by hanging.  The guy was not cabable of working ... or even getting past the loss yet.  I cried at the pain in his heart ... it totaled him as a human being.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 5, 2004)

Well I've thought about/attempted suicide, I was extremely depressed through grade 7-9 espically in grade 9 during the worst if my ED, I just figured if I was thin and I looked better people would like me more, or the reason why people would make fun of me was because I was fat and ugly. I still have that type of outlook really, cause it's true people are judgmental always have been, always will be. Espically during my Keyboarding class there's these two jackasses that no one like and they make fun of everyone, when they started making fun of me I feel it's beacuse I'm fat and ugly and I started digging my fingernail into my wrist really hard without noticing, I only relized after it started bleeding, looks like it'll leave a scar   fun, my best friend use to be reallly really depressed but now she's a perky I don't give a shit what people think kind of person, god I envy people like that.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 5, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> if I was terminally ill


_
That can be very subjective.
Before I would say that I would never do it. I have no problem admitting today that if I encounter a very bad situation with no apparent solution available, I will pull the plug. No question about it. Although I think that difficult situations would make me not to quit, the real problem is boredom, if I get bored for too long I can do it. 
I wanna try skydiving, that must be great.  _


----------



## JJJ (Oct 5, 2004)

Everybody has thought about suicide, it is part of becoming a teenager, to understand that death is permanent. However, most people decide that it is not for them.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 5, 2004)

I hate myself too much to do me that pleasure.


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 5, 2004)

I agree.. everyone has probably thought about it at one time or another.  I voted yes, but I've never seriously thought about it.  I would never do it, regardless of circumstances.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 5, 2004)

I would ask the same thing about murder ... would you commit it?  We have alll thought abouit doing both at some point in our lives ... but could you?


----------



## Vieope (Oct 5, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> I would ask the same thing about murder ... would you commit it?  We have alll thought abouit doing both at some point in our lives ... but could you?


_
You just ruined my next thread.  
I hate violence but I can´t tell for sure that would not be possible. There are those life and death situations that almost everybody would do it.  _


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 5, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> I would ask the same thing about murder ... would you commit it?  We have alll thought abouit doing both at some point in our lives ... but could you?


If I felt that mine or a family member's life was in danger, I wouldn't have to think twice about killing someone.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 5, 2004)

Didn't mean to kill your next thread .... it was just a natural progression of thought.  But now the question is out there ....


----------



## Vieope (Oct 5, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Didn't mean to kill your next thread .... it was just a natural progression of thought.  But now the question is out there ....


_Few people gonna answer my question or yours. Because people don´t know themselves well or because they prefer to be quiet. _


----------



## Vieope (Oct 5, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well I've thought about/attempted suicide, I was extremely depressed through grade 7-9 espically in grade 9 during the worst if my ED, I just figured if I was thin and I looked better people would like me more, or the reason why people would make fun of me was because I was fat and ugly. I still have that type of outlook really, cause it's true people are judgmental always have been, always will be. Espically during my Keyboarding class there's these two jackasses that no one like and they make fun of everyone, when they started making fun of me I feel it's beacuse I'm fat and ugly and I started digging my fingernail into my wrist really hard without noticing, I only relized after it started bleeding, looks like it'll leave a scar   fun, my best friend use to be reallly really depressed but now she's a perky I don't give a shit what people think kind of person, god I envy people like that.


_Thanks for being honest and so open about your issues.  _


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2004)

Yes, I have thought about it.

And yes, I would kill someone.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 5, 2004)

_I wonder how many actually killed somebody. _


----------



## Flex (Oct 5, 2004)

Suicide should not even be an option, for ANYone. As you all know, a childhood best friend of mine just commited suicide. I hadn't even seen the kid in 6 years until this past summer, but it still hurt me so much. I can't even imagine what his poor mother is going through. I have to go to the wake tommorow night, and the funeral on thursday, man its going to be tough.

Guys, it should not even be an option. I don't care how bad you THINK your life is. Whether your fat, bald, ugly, short, WHATEVER. You know what? it doesn't matter what people think about you. It matters how you feel about yourself! You are all going to die your own deaths, we all do. You only get one chance at this life, so why bring it to an abrupt end. In most cases you hurt the people who care about you more you can even imagine.....

God bless all of you....


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 5, 2004)

*It does get better*



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well I've thought about/attempted suicide, I was extremely depressed through grade 7-9 espically in grade 9 during the worst if my ED, I just figured if I was thin and I looked better people would like me more, or the reason why people would make fun of me was because I was fat and ugly. I still have that type of outlook really, cause it's true people are judgmental always have been, always will be. Espically during my Keyboarding class there's these two jackasses that no one like and they make fun of everyone, when they started making fun of me I feel it's beacuse I'm fat and ugly and I started digging my fingernail into my wrist really hard without noticing, I only relized after it started bleeding, looks like it'll leave a scar  fun, my best friend use to be reallly really depressed but now she's a perky I don't give a shit what people think kind of person, god I envy people like that.


Wow, I hope you don'y still have any of those feelings.  If you do, I really want you to talk to your school counselor about this.  And please feel free to talk to me about this if you need to.  I am currently a school counseling intern.
     I used to think about suicide a lot when I was in high school and again in my twenties.  I used to suffer from different eating disorders, depression and panic attacks.  Weight lifting has helped me SO much.


----------



## jack52 (Oct 5, 2004)

Interesting that you'd say this JJJ since Sweden has the highest rate of suicide in the world. I've never thought about it for me.Death yes, suicide no. Death is part of life. Personally, I'd never have the balls to off myself.





			
				JJJ said:
			
		

> Everybody has thought about suicide, it is part of becoming a teenager, to understand that death is permanent. However, most people decide that it is not for them.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 5, 2004)

_
I know life is great but everybody has its own decision to make (i.e:euthanasia), why discourage it? I would never encourage it though.
Good night everybody. _


----------



## Lurker (Oct 5, 2004)

JJJ said:
			
		

> Everybody has thought about suicide, it is part of becoming a teenager, to understand that death is permanent. However, most people decide that it is not for them.


On that note I am going to date myself circa 1983:

*Suicide's An Alternative

*Sick of people - no ones real
Sick of chicks - they're all bitches
Sick of you - you're too hip
Sick of life - it sucks

Suicide's an alternative

Sick of trying - what's the point
Sick of talking - no one listens
Sick of listening - it's all lies
Sick of thinking - just end up confused
Sick of moving - never get no where
Sick of myself - don't wanna live
Sick and tired - and no one cares
Sick of life - it sucks

Sick of politics - for the rich
Sick of power - only oppresses
Sick of government - full of tyrants
Sick of school - total brainwash
Sick of music - top 40 sucks
Sick of myself - don't wanna live
Sick and tired - and no one cares
Sick of life - it sucks

Suicide's an alternative

Sick of life - it sucks
Sick and tired - and no one cares
Sick of myself - don't wanna live
Sick of living - I'm gonna die

And yes I have thought about it, but I hate to be called a quitter


----------



## Arnold (Oct 5, 2004)

suicide is a *very weak* thing to do, it's ultimate failure, and I am not sure I can say any type of circumstance warrants it IMO.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 5, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well I've thought about/attempted suicide, I was extremely depressed through grade 7-9 espically in grade 9 during the worst if my ED, I just figured if I was thin and I looked better people would like me more, or the reason why people would make fun of me was because I was fat and ugly. I still have that type of outlook really, cause it's true people are judgmental always have been, always will be. Espically during my Keyboarding class there's these two jackasses that no one like and they make fun of everyone, when they started making fun of me I feel it's beacuse I'm fat and ugly and I started digging my fingernail into my wrist really hard without noticing, I only relized after it started bleeding, looks like it'll leave a scar  fun, my best friend use to be reallly really depressed but now she's a perky I don't give a shit what people think kind of person, god I envy people like that.


As you move forward in life you will encounter assholes like that.  We all have.  The assholes that bothered you will sooner or later get their asses kicked and end up working in the shiping department at Net-Flix or handing out hot sauce with the tacos at Taco Bell.  You ... on the other hand ... will go on to invent the next great Operating System and retire by age 27 or maybe even come up with the cure for being an asshole and get the Nobel Peace Prize and hang out with Desmond Tutu.  I may be stretching it a lil' but you get my point.  You have a shit load of life out there just begging for you to come live it.  Don't let a couple of dorks get ya down man.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 5, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> suicide is a *very weak* thing to do, it's ultimate failure, and I am not sure I can say any type of circumstance warrants it IMO.



It is weak and it is selfish, no denying that... but people who attempt or succeed at suicide are obviously not thinking straight, you have to be pretty fucked up and desperate to act on those kind of thoughts, how bad would it be to feel that hopeless that you really want out of this life?!


----------



## JJJ (Oct 5, 2004)

jack52 said:
			
		

> Interesting that you'd say this JJJ since Sweden has the highest rate of suicide in the world. I've never thought about it for me.Death yes, suicide no. Death is part of life. Personally, I'd never have the balls to off myself.



Thats just not true. Lithuania has the highest suicide rate in the world. http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/3639152.stm





Im not trying to insult you, but it would be a sign of low maturity if you never thought about suicide. My guess is that you have, but just dont remember it, or something like that.


----------



## V Player (Oct 5, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> suicide is a *very weak* thing to do, it's ultimate failure, and I am not sure I can say any type of circumstance warrants it IMO.


If I may respectfully add, that is your opinion and you have every right to have it. But in the Eastern principles that I follow, its both honorable AND the right thing to do in certain circumstances. I wont go into all of it here since there is really no point. Im not trying to change anyone's beliefs to mine. But I would say that it is weak only to you and others who feel that way. And that is right for you. But to some of us others, who count just as much, it is not. There's two sides to every coin. 



And yes, I would do it if the situation merited it. Its my life and no one will answer for what I do or dont do but me.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 5, 2004)

The only reason I'd kill my self is if I somehow woke up and found myself looking like PEE-WEE Herman-.  Then it would be  time.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2004)

Metal V Player said:
			
		

> If I may respectfully add, that is your opinion and you have every right to have it. But in the Eastern principles that I follow, its both honorable AND the right thing to do in certain circumstances. I wont go into all of it here since there is really no point. Im not trying to change anyone's beliefs to mine. But I would say that it is weak only to you and others who feel that way. And that is right for you. But to some of us others, who count just as much, it is not. There's two sides to every coin.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I would do it if the situation merited it. Its my life and no one will answer for what I do or dont do but me.



Ronin.  

Seppuku


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 5, 2004)

Metal V Player said:
			
		

> If I may respectfully add, that is your opinion and you have every right to have it. But in the Eastern principles that I follow, its both honorable AND the right thing to do in certain circumstances. I wont go into all of it here since there is really no point. Im not trying to change anyone's beliefs to mine. But I would say that it is weak only to you and others who feel that way. And that is right for you. But to some of us others, who count just as much, it is not. There's two sides to every coin.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I would do it if the situation merited it. Its my life and no one will answer for what I do or dont do but me.




I respect your culture very much, but in my opinion
Suicide would be the least Rational thing to do


*If you are just going to kill yourself, why not join the army, ask to be sent to iraq, and Bring a few fuckholes down with you?*


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 5, 2004)

so as for me, have i ever even thought about committing suicide, as in I thought about doing it
HELLZ NO

would i kill someone? yea, under the right circumstances

like if they keyed my car (  )


----------



## perfectbody (Oct 5, 2004)

nth wrg with suicide. who owns ur life anyway..God?


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 5, 2004)

perfectbody said:
			
		

> nth wrg with suicide. who owns ur life anyway..God?



let's not open that door now.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 5, 2004)

Metal V Player said:
			
		

> If I may respectfully add, that is your opinion and you have every right to have it.



you did not have to add that, at the end I said: *IMO* which stands for: "in my opinion".


----------



## Arnold (Oct 5, 2004)

perfectbody said:
			
		

> nth wrg with suicide. who owns ur life anyway..God?



if you have a family it is a very selfish thing to do *IMO*.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 5, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ronin.
> 
> Seppuku


Death before dishonor...the old samurai way.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 6, 2004)

I have thought about it only in the sense that it's a subject that has entered my mind.  As far as considering it as one of life's options, no.  Suicide is for the weak.


----------



## ladybuilder (Oct 6, 2004)

I would never kill myself, I have 3 beautifull kiddos and to ever do that to them would be awfull.  I did get into a bought of depression once when I was pregnant and the dude left me, but I realized he's just a stupid punk bitch that could never handle being a Dad.  So I feel good about it now, since my life would have been and would still be HELL if he had stayed with me.  My daughter is all that matters!

Also 3 of my closest friends all commited suicide when they were 15, they formed a suicide cult and each shot themselves two weeks apart.  No matter what we did, did not change their views on life.  It was terrible going to 3 funerals in 2 months and the look on their parents faces crushed my heart.  And that their families could not look upon them one last time, closed caskets all of them.  Gutt wrenching.

IMO it's not worth it.  Seek help before it becomes too serious.  Depression is a vast illness and you can only get help if you seek it or if someone detects it.  

#1 reason why kids kill themselves- Social Rejection.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 6, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Suicide is for the weak.


_Not quite, you think that because you never contemplated it as a form of liberation from the common life. 
Quoting a friend from IM: _


> When i'm not ready to deal, orgasmic images of suicide fly through my mind... I'd rather kill myself than put any effort into what seems to be a trivial pursuit.


_Damn, I like that quote.  _


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 6, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Not quite, you think that because you never contemplated it as a form of liberation from the common life.
> _



_Liberation!?_  No, it's quitting, giving up, throwing in the towel.

If you talking about suicide as a form of escape from a terminal illness, that's one thing.  But to kill yourself because you're going through a rough patch in life is a chicken shit thing to do.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 6, 2004)

_Like I said before, "terminal illness" is very subjective. _


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 6, 2004)

Yeah, I guess we are all terminally ill since we are all going to die.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 6, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I guess we are all terminally ill since we are all going to die.


_Natural death is for those who like procrastination.  _


----------



## Minotaur (Oct 6, 2004)

As one who attempted it about 13 years ago, all I can say is that you aren't thinking about anyone or anything else at the time.  The pain you are going through is so deep there is nothing anyone can do to bring you out of it.  It's not a 'coward's way out' or a weak thing to do... it's a solution to pain that you cannot stand, or possibly think there is a remedy for other than dusting yourself off.

I don't mean to lash out or sound angry at anyone (I'm not), but unless you've experienced the profound pain and despair, you can't know it or judge it.

Obviously I failed at it (boy, what a loser... can't even kill myself!   )  Sorry, a little black humor there.  I came home from work one night and was so depressed (it had been a years-long chronic depression that I tried various treatments for... meds., a shrink, etc.) and started drinking, after not having eaten all day.  I had written a note and had every intention of drinking everything in the apartment until I accomplished the mission.  And that mission was to not wake up.  

Suffice to say I would up with a b.a.c. of .216.  I made it out my front door to pass out on the lawn, whereby a neighbor called EMS.  I woke up in the ER.  I started another form a therapy after that, which I have to say was successful in treating most of my depression.  I still have my demons, but for the most part they are chained up.  But they still rattle and strain at their chains.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 6, 2004)

I would kill someone, that is not much of an issue.  As for suicide......possibly, not sure.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 6, 2004)

Minotaur said:
			
		

> It's not a 'coward's way out' or a weak thing to do...



sorry, but no matter how you spin it killing yourself because you're depressed is cowardly IMO.


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 6, 2004)

It is a weak thing to do. Rather than fighting it, you off yourself.. leaving your family & friends to pick up the pieces. That makes it the most selfish act you can possibly commit.  You owe it to your family & to that person who would find you dead to keep pushing.

No matter how many times you may have tried before, try again.  Killing yourself *is * giving up.  Only the weak give up.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 6, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> sorry, but no matter how you spin it killing yourself because you're depressed is cowardly IMO.


_
It is not cowardly or a weak thing to do. 
Yes I saw the IMO but it would be nice to change that. Severe depression is so difficult that people lose the ability to walk, talk, eat or any other function you can think of. They just live in a world of severe pain 24hrs per day. This type of thinking that depression is only sadness is the main reason why insurance companies don´t cover mental problems in US. I have an ocasional period of depression and it is bad as hell, I never want to experience severe depression. My advice is to start reading a little bit more about the subject, one day you may help a friend._


----------



## Arnold (Oct 6, 2004)

as busyLivin said, suicide is quiting...which reminds me of a little saying:

*Winners never quit, quitters never win.*

either way, these people that are so severely depressed that they cannot function as you say, could seek out help rather than kill themselves, right?


----------



## Vieope (Oct 6, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> either way, these people that are so severely depressed that they cannot function as you say, could seek out help rather than kill themselves, right?


_Not really *Prince*, a lot of people don´t know what a calorie is and they can´t figure out a simple diet to mantain a health weight. Imagine going through the process of looking for a good psychiatrist and spending a lot of time with combination of drugs to stabilize yourself. Even if that happens, which is difficult since a lot of people don´t respond to psychotherapy or drugs, the cost to mantain those drugs and visits to your doctor can easily supass U$15.000 per year. It is a very complicated issue. No wonder why the other alternatives like suicide, drug abuse and so on are so appealing. _


----------



## Minotaur (Oct 6, 2004)

Well, I hope you guys never have to endure the pain and depression and despair that precedes and accompanies suicide attempts.  Or rather, maybe you should experience it to understand.  It's easy to sit in ones ivory tower and make pronouncements when you've never experienced it.


----------



## Minotaur (Oct 6, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Not really *Prince*, a lot of people don´t know what a calorie is and they can´t figure out a simple diet to mantain a health weight. Imagine going through the process of looking for a good psychiatrist and spending a lot of time with combination of drugs to stabilize yourself. Even if that happens, which is difficult since a lot of people don´t respond to psychotherapy or drugs, the cost to mantain those drugs and visits to your doctor can easily supass U$15.000 per year. It is a very complicated issue. No wonder why the other alternatives like suicide, drug abuse and so on are so appealing. _



Thank you.


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 6, 2004)

Minotaur said:
			
		

> It's easy to sit in ones ivory tower and make pronouncements when you've never experienced it.



I agree, I've never been in the situation and hope I never am.  I deal with depression occasionaly, but not severe.  

I guess I just believe there is always a way out.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 6, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> I agree, I've never been in the situation and hope I never am.  I deal with depression occasionaly, but not severe.
> 
> I guess I just believe there is always a way out.


_Think about this *busy*, remember the last time you were angry and the decisions that you made? After it is gone, you usually regret of saying something or doing something. 
Imagine this, if someone is driving with a high speed and he suffers an accident and somebody that he loves die and just after it happened you ask him a mathematical question, would he answer right? No, because your judgment is not good and it is not under your control. That is what it is like to be in a severe mental problem.
Well no reason to argue about this though, I was just doing a poor analogy about it.  
I can say now that I would kill the guy who asked that mathematical question  _


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 6, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Think about this *busy*, remember the last time you were angry and the decisions that you made? After it is gone, you usually regret of saying something or doing something.
> Imagine this, if someone is driving with a high speed and he suffers an accident and somebody that he loves die and just after it happened you ask him a mathematical question, would he answer right? No, because your judgment is not good and it is not under your control. That is what it is like to be in a severe mental problem.
> Well no reason to argue about this though, I was just doing a poor analogy about it.
> I can say now that I would kill the guy who asked that mathematical question  _



I see what you're saying, but all I can say is what I think I would do. I've never been there.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 6, 2004)

:bounce:


----------



## Arnold (Oct 6, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Not really *Prince*, a lot of people don´t know what a calorie is and they can´t figure out a simple diet to mantain a health weight. Imagine going through the process of looking for a good psychiatrist and spending a lot of time with combination of drugs to stabilize yourself. Even if that happens, which is difficult since a lot of people don´t respond to psychotherapy or drugs, the cost to mantain those drugs and visits to your doctor can easily supass U$15.000 per year. It is a very complicated issue. No wonder why the other alternatives like suicide, drug abuse and so on are so appealing. _



so what does this say for the people that ARE or WERE in that exact situation yet they decided to get help rather than kill themselves?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 6, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> suicide is a *very weak* thing to do, it's ultimate failure, and I am not sure I can say any type of circumstance warrants it IMO.


I dont think it is a very weak thing to do. I feel it does take certian amount of guts to see it through. 
Besides i dont think a person at the point of suicide cares about it being the ultimate failure(i know you didnt say that they did) because all else has failed in that persons life to push that person to that point. However mental dynamics are at work as well.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 6, 2004)

no, *I think* it takes guts to not kill yourself and get help.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 6, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> if you have a family it is a very selfish thing to do *IMO*.


What if that is the very family one is trying to get away from and wishes to terminate the relationship permanantely?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 6, 2004)

I meant that most people have parents, siblings and kids that love and need them, or at least one of those three, if not all.

Ya know this is just like a religeous thread, there is no right or wrong answer, and we are not going to change our opinions, I will continue to think that suicide is a selfish and cowardly act and others will disagree.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 6, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> no, *I think* it takes guts to not kill yourself and get help.


Assuming the location where one lives offers the infrastructure to offer a person such help.


----------



## Minotaur (Oct 6, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> so what does this say for the people that ARE or WERE in that exact situation yet they decided to get help rather than kill themselves?



It's not that cut and dried.  For the people that follow through with suicide or attempt it and come damn close, the drive for self-preservation short circuits.  There is clearly no rational thinking at the time.  You've come to the end of your rope and don't see, or don't want any help.  For the people that pull through an attempt and don't try it again, or stop short of suicide and get help are simply not at the perceived point of no return.  Unless you have been there and live with it, you cannot understand it.  I can't be any plainer than that.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 6, 2004)

How many poeple that attempt suicide are successful? 

Is it fair to say that the majority are not?


----------



## Vieope (Oct 6, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> How many poeple that attempt suicide are successful?
> 
> Is it fair to say that the majority are not?


_A lot of people is successful, due to the stigma most of the deaths are reported as a different cause. Even with the atual numbers, it still is one of the top deaths causes. _


----------



## Arnold (Oct 6, 2004)

whatever, I have stated my opinion, I am done arguing this.

bye


----------



## Vieope (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 6, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> As you move forward in life you will encounter assholes like that.  We all have.  The assholes that bothered you will sooner or later get their asses kicked and end up working in the shiping department at Net-Flix or handing out hot sauce with the tacos at Taco Bell.  You ... on the other hand ... will go on to invent the next great Operating System and retire by age 27 or maybe even come up with the cure for being an asshole and get the Nobel Peace Prize and hang out with Desmond Tutu.  I may be stretching it a lil' but you get my point.  You have a shit load of life out there just begging for you to come live it.  Don't let a couple of dorks get ya down man.


  
IMO, assholes are everywhere. The come in all shapes, sizes and colours. So after you are done with school, you are likely to come accross assholes in the form of colleagues, bosses, clients..etc. However you need to try and develop a 'thicker skin' towards them(like your friends i-dont-care-a-damn attitude) and get more adept in dealing with them.


----------



## largepkg (Oct 6, 2004)

This thread has touched a nerve with me. I've sat back and read a few of you post your theories on why it would be OK for person X, Y, or Z to commit suicide. This outrages me! 

V, I'll start by saying you seem be to be one cool Mofo. Unfortunately your laid back attitude towards this frightens me. Is depression debilitating? No doubt! Can it leave you in a dark place with no apparent way out? Absolutely! I've been there. I'm currently there! I've tried and failed! 

Suicide is unacceptable, period! To do so is only to give in to all your weakness. I could go into so much detail but that's not what this thread was about. 

Please, anyone who is thinking about this remember this one thing. The joys in life are so great because of the pains. Without the pains it's all just another day. It will get better.


----------



## madden player (Oct 6, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> *I think* it takes guts to not kill yourself and get help.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 6, 2004)

largepkg said:
			
		

> This thread has touched a nerve with me. I've sat back and read a few of you post your theories on why it would be OK for person X, Y, or Z to commit suicide. This outrages me!
> 
> V, I'll start by saying you seem be to be one cool Mofo. Unfortunately your laid back attitude towards this frightens me. Is depression debilitating? No doubt! Can it leave you in a dark place with no apparent way out? Absolutely! I've been there. I'm currently there! I've tried and failed!
> 
> ...



_Sorry, it is a tough subject I know but may laid back attitude towards it comes from my friends and long night philosophy-drunk conversations at the beach.
The real reason is because if you treat it so seriously, people who need help, won´t speak. If you tell a psychologist, "I am going to kill myself." What would be the appropriate reaction for him? Freak out? Get it? 
Maybe this thread helped somebody. Agree now?  _


----------



## largepkg (Oct 6, 2004)

You sneaky bastard!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 6, 2004)

ahh vieope has some hidden intelligence


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 6, 2004)

I dont see the point in committing suicide
If you are just gonna die anyway, why not go out with a bang?
try to rob a bank?

do something exciting, you may get the adrenaline rush required, to start to love life again, who knows...


----------



## Lurker (Oct 6, 2004)

I think that cry for help thing is very real. God I really didn't want to put too much into this thread, but literally. With my ED (eating disorder) when I am in a bad place with it the disease has a doubled edge sword. I am so ashamed I hide it from everyone, the more I hide, the more alone and desperate I feel. When its bad I want to stand in a room screaming, "I am dying here people, I haven't eaten in X many days (or have purged this many times, or I have spent this many hours in the gym, or whatever behavior I am giving into), somebody, please anyone help me". Thats the only time I consider suicide, maybe then someone would see how bad I am hurting. Then it always seems like God steps in and sends me an angel to remind me I am important and I can do this for one more day. God doesn't make junk, so I guess its my faith that keps driving me forward. Whether or not it is right or wrong seems moot to me, even whether or not its selfish, its the pain of it that is real, and day after day of just pain can feel like more than a person can bear.


----------



## V Player (Oct 6, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> you did not have to add that, at the end I said: *IMO* which stands for: "in my opinion".


I know that. I wasnt meaning it in a disrespectful manner. I guess I should have made it a general answer even though I used your comment as a base. There's just so much about seppuku that many wont ever understand. I just knew that even thoug you said it, this is a general feeling. I just wanmted to .....oh well. Never mind. Wrong hemisphere for me to be talking about this.


Anyways. Sorry Rob.


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 7, 2004)

Nope, not me.  I am a happy person and really never had to even think about it.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 7, 2004)

Personally? Death is a singularity that has no other outcome. A place to go that leads nowhere else. Death is a result or a consequence but never a solution. I've seen it up close and will endure all the hell this planet has to give me before I accept death's embrace.

I have horrid images from my childhood that to this very day ... this very moment ... instill a desire to end the lives of certain types of people but because of the responsibilities I have to my family I've always contained my urges. What will I use to control those desires after my son is older and in his own adult world? He is 17 now and will be out in his own world soon. I am 44 now but in tremendous condition so an ending to my life is not yet a concept that I can get my mind around, but stalking a child molester and ending his life would be no harder to me than fishing. I like to fish. 

Does this mean I should seek out mental health? Been there done that ... several times. No change.  Will I control my longing for vengance?  Probably.  Would I kill someone that does intenional harm to my son or to any child in my sphere of influence?  Probably.  Is that bad?  Not from where I sit.

Suicide?  Never!
Murder?  Can do.

Metal V.  What is your fascination with Japanese rites of honor?  You look occidental in ancestry to me if that is you in your avi.


----------



## V Player (Oct 7, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Metal V.  What is your fascination with Japanese rites of honor?  You look occidental in ancestry to me if that is you in your avi


Yes thats me. Im hispanc/asian. More hispanic than asian, though. 


Thats a question I really cant answer. Without sounding dramatic, I dont see it as a fascination.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 7, 2004)

I read Sho-Gun 3 times and watched the movie twice.  My total experience with the samuria relates to Ajnin's journey and those he encountered.  I would think that this would be a hard life to adopt with out being emursed in the cultural setting.


----------



## V Player (Oct 7, 2004)

It IS a hard life. I live the Code of The Samurai every day of my life (NO...that doesnt mean that *I* think Im a samurai,   *rolls eyes*...god I hate it when people think they are). I carry my book with me everywhere I go, so you can say its my bible. I try, but Im not perfect. But even so, its strange how some people just refuse to allow you to be yourself if they dont understand it. Even if you mean no harm. Ive been fired for the way I am. Other employers have taken advantage of it and me. I get challenged and sometimes ridiculed almost every day for it. Particularly the honor and the honor towards the ladies. The no drinking or smoking. The dedication to certain physical things. Im just a strange bird to most people. So yes, it is a hard life. But its who I am. Its not something that I can change any more than I can change the color of my skin.


Take seppuku. No one will accept it. No one will even accept that it is part of another culture and that it has nothing whatsoever to do with western philosophies. To them it AND me are always wrong and always will be. No matter what. 


Ive read Shogun more times than I can count. Its actually based on a true story.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 7, 2004)

*Sorry I've been really busy and forgot about this thread*



			
				Vieope said:
			
		

> _Thanks for being honest and so open about your issues.  _


*No problem, I find this is the only place I can been open about my issues, I don't have to worry about being judged or critized on these boards, and I know someone out there will be able to relate to myself one way or another and offer me some great advice*



			
				Jeanie said:
			
		

> Wow, I hope you don'y still have any of those feelings. If you do, I really want you to talk to your school counselor about this. And please feel free to talk to me about this if you need to. I am currently a school counseling intern.
> I used to think about suicide a lot when I was in high school and again in my twenties. I used to suffer from different eating disorders, depression and panic attacks. Weight lifting has helped me SO much.


*In my experience counsellors don't work and are full of shit, not saying you are but the ones I've spoken to were. When I was being counselled for my ED/depression they had no idea what to do with me, they basically used me as a guiena pig considering I was their first ED patient. All theydid was take out a book and label me, they would ask if my parents/siblings would hit me or if I was molested as a child, I would repeatly tell them over and over that, that wasn't the case but they didn't care, they couldn't comprehend why I had an ED so they figured I was abused/molested. They also tell you that they will ALWAYS be completly honest with you, and when I told them I decided I did not want to come to anymore sessions they said that it was completly fine and if I fell like I don't need counselling that's fine, they just needed to speak to my mother, and when they did they told her the complete opposite, they told her that I wasn't ready and I can't think straight on my own and I NEEDED these sessions. So that father proved my point, why would I tell these people about my life expecting they could keep secrets when the lie to me over a simple thing like that.
I'm sure not all counsellors are like that, you seem to be really nice and even seem to know where I'm coming from.
I still kinda have that outlook on life, I'll have my bads days where life seems pointless and has no meaning except waking up everymorning and being judged by people that don't even know and like to make assumptions about me just because of the way I look.*




			
				BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> As you move forward in life you will encounter assholes like that. We all have. The assholes that bothered you will sooner or later get their asses kicked and end up working in the shiping department at Net-Flix or handing out hot sauce with the tacos at Taco Bell. You ... on the other hand ... will go on to invent the next great Operating System and retire by age 27 or maybe even come up with the cure for being an asshole and get the Nobel Peace Prize and hang out with Desmond Tutu. I may be stretching it a lil' but you get my point. You have a shit load of life out there just begging for you to come live it. Don't let a couple of dorks get ya down man.


*Thanks for that, I know it's true that there going absoutley no where in life but at the same time I can't understand how people can be like that? Don't they realize the kind of pain thier infliccting on others? they kinda stoped now though after one of them put their hands on my shoulders and I riped it off telling them to fuck off, now the've decided to pick on an overweight girl in my class while still occasionly saying something to me.*



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> IMO, assholes are everywhere. The come in all shapes, sizes and colours. So after you are done with school, you are likely to come accross assholes in the form of colleagues, bosses, clients..etc. However you need to try and develop a 'thicker skin' towards them(like your friends i-dont-care-a-damn attitude) and get more adept in dealing with them.


*I've tried developing "a thicker skin" but no matter how hard I try, I always care about what people think of me, whether I'm fat or skinny, if my hair is messed up or not, what kind of clothes I'm wearing etc..
I'm not as bad as what I use to be though, last year I wouldn't even go out to the mall, I sat in a car for 6 hours while my family shoped at this huge mall while we were on vaction, and then another 3 hours in a car while they went to a carnival just because I had a bad hair cut.
*


* 


as for the whole suicide is just "quitting" I strongly disagree. I think if a person made that descision it was their's to make and their's alone. I know the reason why I stoped popping pills was because I couldn't imagine my mom coming in and finding me dead, that's the only reason. If I didn't have a family then I wouldn't be here right now, we all live and we all die, all suicde is, is shortening the gap inbetween those two time frames because we've experience life, we've experienced joy, but most importantly we've experienced the cruelty of others day in and day out. So why keep dragging something on that will eventualy end, espically when it causes you pain? I've already experienced basically everything I will in life, and the other stuff I haven't isn't that important to me. So like I said why keep dragging something on that's eventually going to end?*


----------



## Vieope (Oct 7, 2004)

_
Hi *Tom_B*, I just gotta say to try to look for a friend instead of a psychologist. Unless you need medication. 
Like that friend that I quoted, you too became happy with visions of suicide? _


----------



## Big Smoothy (Oct 8, 2004)

In high school, well known and popular guy's girlfriend of a couple years broke up with him.  about 6 or 7 months later, he left a note at the large grocery store he worked in.  It basically said. "Sorry if I leave a mess."

He then drove his car to the emply parking lot in the early hours of the morning, because the parking lot was empty of cars.  He stepped on the gas, and drove his car straight into the concrete wall.  

It's really hard to comprehend.  Sadly it happens.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 8, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Hi *Tom_B*, I just gotta say to try to look for a friend instead of a psychologist. Unless you need medication. _
> _Like that friend that I quoted, you too became happy with visions of suicide? _


Hey Vieope
I have a friend that I know I can tell them anything and vice versa she can tell me anything without worry of consequences. I tried being on zoloft untill I got sick of it and stoped taking it without telling anyone, surprisingly the wekk I decided to stop taking it I decided to go on a bulk and actually gain weight.
I wouldn't necersarily say that visions of suicide made me happy, it was quite the opposite, when I did start imagining what would happen if I killed my self? what would be the easiest way to kill myself? would any of the assholes that said anything to me have absoutley any remorse for what they put me through? etc. this was a big past - time for myself
It's when I started imagining this stuff I relized how much I hated myself, how I hated  everything about me, I was disgusted with myself and just plain fed up with life, that's when my ED started, luckily I managed to get through that, they said if I wasn't hospitlized when I was I would have most likely have had a heart attack in my sleep in 2-3 days. But I'm doing alot better now, and like minatour said best " I still have my demons, but for the most part they are chained up. But they still rattle and strain at their chains."


----------



## adrien_j9 (Oct 8, 2004)

Minotaur said:
			
		

> As one who attempted it about 13 years ago, all I can say is that you aren't thinking about anyone or anything else at the time.  The pain you are going through is so deep there is nothing anyone can do to bring you out of it.  It's not a 'coward's way out' or a weak thing to do... it's a solution to pain that you cannot stand, or possibly think there is a remedy for other than dusting yourself off.
> 
> I don't mean to lash out or sound angry at anyone (I'm not), but unless you've experienced the profound pain and despair, you can't know it or judge it.
> 
> ...



Perfectly said.  Perfect.


----------



## Minotaur (Oct 8, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> Perfectly said.  Perfect.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hello Tom_B
  I got into a car accident in the middle of my senior yr of hs(over Xmas break) and I wasnt even driving. I had multiple injuries but it also gave me a Traumatic Brain Injury. So I walked in my graduation, got a standing ovation. Continued rehab, finished high shcool, on the way to college.....my mom was giving me a ride to class, she got t-boned, she passed away a week later, which also gave me a second brain injury.

 Ok, so I take ALOT of medication for my condition. Wellbutrin is also a good 1 for depression or Lexapro, yeah cause I'm on both.

andNO Prince I dont think i am weak just bc i have to take medicine, or being so depressed that i couldnt get out of bed 1 day, and didnt see the point in going on in life. and I told my father that "I wish I had died in one of the accidents"

but im doing much much better now, i have a purpose here, i dont know what it is yet, but im here for a reason!

good luck Tom_B!


----------



## chiquita6683 (Oct 12, 2004)

Why do I what always post put an end to the thread?  

I want Prince to know that what HE says as a forumn owner/moderator has a powerful influence over someone.


----------



## largepkg (Oct 12, 2004)

chiquita6683 said:
			
		

> Why do I what always post put an end to the thread?
> 
> I want Prince to know that what HE says as a forumn owner/moderator has a powerful influence over someone.



We fear you?   

You yelled at Bob, what would you do to us?


----------



## chiquita6683 (Oct 13, 2004)

I apologize Prince, I read some comment you made the wrong way and it didnt click that its not what u meant. I dont agree w/ all of your veiws but thats the beauty of this board. Every1s different. But Every1 has to realize they are like a spokesperson for Bodybuilding in a way.......bc i cant speak for other people, but does anybody know where im going w that? do u guys care?  or what am I like the plague now? cant i fit in somewhere??? 

^^^look,  i was like was "hey it can always be worse."  at least thats what Tom_B should realize, unless he needs a good  smack up against the head   so live the life u got!

sorry for the late post


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2004)

Anyone seen Vieope ?

-


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 17, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Anyone seen Vieope ?
> 
> -



I'd recommend looking in the mirror.  

Ok, I'll stop. I'll let you have your fun.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 18, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> I'd recommend looking in the mirror.
> 
> Ok, I'll stop. I'll let you have your fun.


HHMMMMMmmmmm ...


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 20, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> HHMMMMMmmmmm ...


----------



## SuperFlex (Feb 2, 2006)

Your problems would only begin......


----------



## devildog88 (Feb 2, 2006)

I live the life of a Jedi warrior!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 2, 2006)

i know it's old but this is an interesting topic

We probably all have thought about suicide in our lives, even i have. There will be very difficult times you will go through but my dad says it best 

"Life always gets better"


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> i know it's old but this is an interesting topic
> 
> We probably all have thought about suicide in our lives, *even i have*. There will be very difficult times you will go through but my dad says it best
> 
> "Life always gets better"


Keep thinking about it.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Keep thinking about it.




True Story.


----------



## Lurker (Feb 2, 2006)

George W. Bush, The Rebublicans, The Democrats, and all the injustice. We sit around while 45 million people in the US don't have healthcare. While children go hungry. While our President lies and defends the price gougers, as well as rationalizes a war he lied to start. The gap between the rich and the poor continues to increase. 

And retirement is looking less and less likely.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 2, 2006)

Lurker said:
			
		

> George W. Bush, The Rebublicans, The Democrats, and all the injustice. We sit around while 45 million people in the US don't have healthcare. While children go hungry. While our President lies and defends the price gougers, as well as rationalizes a war he lied to start. The gap between the rich and the poor continues to increase.
> 
> And retirement is looking less and less likely.




You're about to get slammed by a bunch of insecure conservatives... 


btw, there's no option to PM you lurker...


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Keep thinking about it.



  i knew some asshole would come in here and say something like this, god almighty it's you


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> i knew some asshole would come in here and say something like this, god almighty it's you


I know you ar not a quitter....so don't quit thinking about ending it all


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Feb 3, 2006)

I thought of it once, but I thought of another thing that brought me up. Things that people say or do to bring you down is only a plan by God to show you what not to do and learn from what you see. Their are more things to life  then hate and sadness. Think of all the good things that have happened to you. If you think there hasn't been a thing that's been good to you, there has it's hidden, and it will show itself later in life.


----------



## GFR (Feb 3, 2006)

Imwithstupid926 said:
			
		

> *I thought of it once*, but I thought of another thing that brought me up. Things that people say or do to bring you down is only a plan by God to show you what not to do and learn from what you see. Their are more things to life then hate and sadness. Think of all the good things that have happened to you. If you think there hasn't been a thing that's been good to you, there has it's hidden, and it will show itself later in life.


Keep thinking about it pussy


----------



## Witmaster (Feb 3, 2006)

Lurker said:
			
		

> George W. Bush, The Rebublicans, The Democrats, and all the injustice. We sit around while 45 million people in the US don't have healthcare. While children go hungry. While our President lies and defends the price gougers, as well as rationalizes a war he lied to start. The gap between the rich and the poor continues to increase.
> 
> And retirement is looking less and less likely.


Ok so.... do you have a viable solution or do you just sit around and get stoned and chant 1960's utopian bull-hockey?


----------



## GFR (Feb 3, 2006)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Ok so.... do you have a viable solution or do you just sit around and get stoned and chant 1960's utopian bull-hockey?


Yes...kill the top 1%


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 3, 2006)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Ok so.... do you have a viable solution or do you just sit around and get stoned and chant 1960's utopian bull-hockey?




My predictions came true.


----------



## Witmaster (Feb 3, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yes...kill the top 1%


Well that's a tad step outside of the usual "shall we gather at the river" mantra, but, hey.. It's a start. 

Here's what I find comical...

We (yes we) have it within our ability to end hunger.  Honestly, if every "middle class" wage earner donated 1 dollar a week to (insert charitable organization here) there would be practically an endless supply of financial resourse to address poverty, starvation, health care, and any number of other social concerns.  Now, will this ever happen?  Hell No!!  Why?  Because people are inherently too greedy to part with 1 dollar a week, they don't trust anyone to handle anything like this and yet, at the same time they expect the federal government to somehow "fix everything" and then bitch because nothing seems to get done!

This shit cracks me up


----------



## Witmaster (Feb 3, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> My predictions came true.


Nah.... my retort wasn't necessarily rooted in "conservative" values.  I just hate to see people so decieved to think that the federal government is to blame rather than thier own lack of planning.

That and I'm about 13 Guinness deep and feeling a bit "frisky"


----------



## GFR (Feb 3, 2006)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Well that's a tad step outside of the usual "shall we gather at the river" mantra, but, hey.. It's a start.
> 
> Here's what I find comical...
> 
> ...


http://education.yahoo.com/reference/encyclopedia/entry/FrenchRe


----------

